# Toilet flange cap



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Do they make a cap for toilet flanges? During tile removal or any flooring replacement we don't want to put bowl back anymore and leave it for a plumber, sometimes it's not right away and I don't want a backup or methane gas through the piping. Dam supply line wouldn't shut all the way and I didn't have anymore caps on the truck so off to Home Depot killing production time.
I don't want to go looking for a product they don't make, maybe have to get it at supply house ?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

They make pipe caps. Couldn't you just use one of those? They make them for 3" & 4" pipes along with other sizes. Not really a flange cap, but do you think that would work?

Just Google 3" pipe cap. Cheap too


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Besides stuffing a rag in the hole, there are the rubber plugs. They are black rubber with a steel plate on the one side with a wing nut. Put the plug in the hole and tighten the wingnut. It will compress the rubber, making it expand to plug the hole.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I like cheap cause it will be left there but I don't know about sealing it with the cap , no resistance to pressure from line.
Just want something to look secure and professional, the plate sounds good with rubber seal, I guess I could make a few as well with gasket material and flat plastic of some sort. I'd like to pick it off the shelf though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just use the oatey test plugs in 3" or 4" they ain't expensive about $5 each but they will last forever.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Just use the oatey test plugs in 3" or 4" they ain't expensive about $5 each but they will last forever.


I got side tracked by my kid. But that's what I was gonna say. We always put one of those in as soon as we pull the toilet. Keeps smells out and also keeps debris from going down the pipe. Easy to just vacuum off the top before removal.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> Just use the oatey test plugs in 3" or 4" they ain't expensive about $5 each but they will last forever.
> View attachment 115105



Yup, that's what I use too. They work great. 


Quick story:laughing:, I will never use rags again. I was building a garage for a guy. I was at the point where it was just the concrete slab and I was starting the framing. The plumber left a 4" pipe stubbed up, so with his permission I cut it flush with the concrete so it would be easier to roll my scaffold around. I had a giant beach towel in the truck I figured I stuff in there until I picked up a test cap.

Well it rained that night and wouldn't you know the beach towel got sucked down the sewer, it made it pretty far and the HO's house was backing up in the basement. I had to call the plumber out on that sunday to pull it out:laughing: 



Dave


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice info, perfect answer, I'll look for them, thanks!!
Got a couple 3's, couple,4's they were tucked and hard to find but Lowes had em.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

This is an easy one. You get your helper some party balloons and have him put one in his mouth, then get his face right down there in the wax and start blowing up the balloon. Once it's full, he can just tie it off.

Voila.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't have a helper, my brother and I work together, we're our own helpers start to finish, I question it a lot to have one but life's a little easier without, tools that save time are my equalizer.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

ccoffer said:


> This is an easy one. You get your helper some party balloons and have him put one in his mouth, then get his face right down there in the wax and start blowing up the balloon. Once it's full, he can just tie it off.
> 
> Voila.


This is nothing short of genius.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Test


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah now it works after all I wrote cleared. Well the 3&4" caps didn't work on flanges, too big or small. Walked on a job today with open flange and dropping supply line. Kinda didn't think the caps would work but gave the benefit of doubt. What kind of advice was that when it doesn't work? You get what you pay for!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

You usually have to hold the test plug in place while you turn the wing nut to get it started tightening.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

3-1/2" inside diameter of flange at a bevel also, may not fit the ones in my area, there's probably 20 different flange setup/repair flanges, dam thing from top was 1" above slab, not even set level.
That was a strikeout on that attempt, dam luck. I have some flanges on truck may have to modify an extension .


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep you have to hold the cap and turn the wing nut. I ain't found a flange they won't plug yet.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes I am aware of the flaring of the rubber seal as the backer plate raises toward top of cap compressing against pipe. The 3" fit down into pipe (the whole thing ) the 4" wouldn't go into the 3-1/2" opening and can't attach to the bevel.
I didn't want to waste(pun) time creating a 2 second fix that the caps will provide .


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

What about some test plugs or test balloons?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Yes I am aware of the flaring of the rubber seal as the backer plate raises toward top of cap compressing against pipe. The 3" fit down into pipe (the whole thing ) the 4" wouldn't go into the 3-1/2" opening and can't attach to the bevel. I didn't want to waste(pun) time creating a 2 second fix that the caps will provide .


The flange looks like a standard beveled flange from the pics. Pretty common flange in these parts and never had issue getting the plugs to fit. Perhaps the picture ain't showing the depth of the bevel accurately. They are about 1/2"deep bevels on the on the flanges I come across.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe it inserts inside of 4" PVC pipe, yes the bevel is approx 1/2" deep. 
How do you get a +/- 4" rubber gasket to fit down far enough into a 3-1/2" diameter pipe? 
I have a. 3" flange on truck but no bevel ,parallel walls that the plug sits in nicely.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say I added 1/8" wide rubber one inch wide I had in the truck, wrapped around the seal and barely made it when fully tightened the 3" plug.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Cool


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

try these 

View attachment 117415


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

And whom shall I patronize to acquire such a product? (Central Florida)


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> And whom shall I patronize to acquire such a product? (Central Florida)


Google= plumbing test bladder


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

@ 30$, picture was blurry, but bladder told me it was a little costly, though effective , if I expect pressure, may need it, at least I have an air compressor onboard, thanks.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I usually stick a plastic shopping bag over the waxy flange, and stuff the hole with a MdD's coffee cup (makes a good cup holder, too). If you have lots of rubble, double cup.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Isn't it kind of nasty to reuse those plugs? I usually just cut off a bunch of painters plastic wad it up and stuff it down there. Then when it is time to pull it I ever so carefully remove it and direct it into the trash.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Isn't it kind of nasty to reuse those plugs? I usually just cut off a bunch of painters plastic wad it up and stuff it down there. Then when it is time to pull it I ever so carefully remove it and direct it into the trash.


That whole job is nasty no matter how you slice it.
I hate messing with toilets aside from using them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Isn't it kind of nasty to reuse those plugs? I usually just cut off a bunch of painters plastic wad it up and stuff it down there. Then when it is time to pull it I ever so carefully remove it and direct it into the trash.


I had two shopping bags waded up in one and it got sucked down the pipe.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I usually use an old 4" square tile gently pressed into the remaining wax on the flange. Had a plastic bag partially sucked down once and my plumber told me about the tile idea.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I usually use a double plastic grocery bag stuffed with newspaer. But have used a tile pushed into wax,too. 
The expanding plug looks more professional. Maybe put it in a plastic grocery bag then tighten it. It would stay clean.

The sink stub out at the wall gets plastic with rubber band or Saran wrap.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

When I'm not returning to the job, just doing tile removal and not re setting bowl I don't want any potential backup problem, or the gases, killing someone from breathing, the plug works great for 4 or 5 bucks, until a plumber installs the bowl with his insurance backing it verses mine.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

What is the science behind the suction that would cause problems with a plastic bag? I've never heard of that???


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I would think Venturi effect, pick up tube also like a pressure washer pickup tube siphon type action, as water passes by it creates a vacuum effect, only way water flows thru a waste system is by the air vents above it and some thru all other vent/drains, faucets shower drain, washer, (dish,clothes) and stacks thru the roof, they say a straw wouldn't work if the top were blocked off.
Atmospheric pressure 14.7 psi ? Perfect vacuum 30hg? Which is not attainable on earth, going back 25 years ago (numbers are fuzzy)


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> What is the science behind the suction that would cause problems with a plastic bag? I've never heard of that???


Un-vented pipe to the toilet, another toilet was flushed causing a bit of suction.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Un-vented pipe to the toilet, another toilet was flushed causing a bit of suction.


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> When I'm not returning to the job, just doing tile removal and not re setting bowl I don't want any potential backup problem, or the gases, killing someone from breathing, the plug works great for 4 or 5 bucks, until a plumber installs the bowl with his insurance backing it verses mine.


If you read the fine print on those plugs it says to stand clear while in use so someone somewhere must have gotten injured from a plug flying out of the pipe!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Im on a job today and my plugs fit perfect as normal. not sure why they aint fitting right for you guys.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Which one, the pressurized bladder?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Nope the oatey red ones. You must just have some strange flanges out there.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I can agree to that, I don't want those, send em south, well not south enough.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Im on a job today and my plugs fit perfect as normal. not sure why they aint fitting right for you guys.


Mine fit fine. Never had any issues.


----------

